# Found Paddle



## snug (Jul 12, 2004)

Found a kayak paddle in SW CO few days ago. Post a reply if you have lost yours - give a description of the paddle and where you swam.  (or maybe just decided you were over using a paddle and ditched her)

if the desc and location match, I'll get in touch with you and we'll work something out.


----------



## allgood (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey Snug,

A friend of mine lost her paddle on the gunnison river a few miles above the play park a couple weeks ago. Her name is Nancy and I am not sure if she had her name and number on it since she is just starting out. If this is the area let me know and I can contact her for a brand/description. I really can't remember what it looked like because I was too busy try to stop her boat.

Thanks,


Adam


----------



## rudycanride (Jun 16, 2008)

snug said:


> Found a kayak paddle in SW CO few days ago. Post a reply if you have lost yours - give a description of the paddle and where you swam.  (or maybe just decided you were over using a paddle and ditched her)
> 
> if the desc and location match, I'll get in touch with you and we'll work something out.


looking for a werner, black shaft, blue blades


----------



## TLove (Apr 30, 2007)

Werner Carbon Player 30 degree straight shaft bliss stick and jagged edge sticker.


----------



## rob729 (Sep 30, 2007)

200 cm werner powerhouse carbon 45 degree offset

name and number on it


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

lost black werner bent shaft paddle on clear creek of Ark with an old Alaska sticker on it. 

Jon 720-273-1998


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Black and white Werner Sidekick in the Poudre


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

jake this dude found it last week.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

*tear*


----------



## davebum (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey Snug,

I lost a Werner player orange blades, bent shaft. It had a pabst sticker on the right blade. I lost it on willow creek. which means it could be there all the way to the Colorado and every thing in between.

If you find it
[email protected]


----------



## Endo50 (Nov 17, 2004)

hmmm, lost a paddle in NW CO on the yampa?? did it make it to the south? Black ATflexi, checkered shaft, red trim on black blades?


----------

